# A jointer for sale



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=17780&flash=2

I probably would be afraid to use it- but what a machine........... The porter 20 inch jointer........


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

It actually looks to be in pretty good shape for it's age. Other than the home made blade cover, but that's a common problem and fix. That's right up there with my lust for an oliver 16" jointer. If I only had the room, but one can dream.............


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> It actually looks to be in pretty good shape for it's age. Other than the home made blade cover, but that's a common problem and fix. That's right up there with my lust for an oliver 16" jointer. If I only had the room, but one can dream.............




Yes and I bet it goes for less then $1000.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

